# Too many photos causes windows explorer to freeze



## onebigtrip (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm having an issue with windows explorer not being able to pull up my photos when i connect my camera. i usually use Lightroom to import which works fine, but in this case i have video clips to import, and Lightroom won't do that. I have no problems when im only importing a few hundred photos, but I have about 1,500 photos on this card and I would imagine that windows is getting stuck trying to create thumbnails for all of them. Surely im not the firt person to have this issue.. what happens when my 16gig card fills up and has 9000 photos on it? Can Lightroom even handle that amount of data and thumbsnails at once?
I searched the forums but came up with nothing, so thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Davor (Feb 9, 2011)

whats your computer specs like? there could be many factors that is slowing you down like this


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 9, 2011)

less to do with LR and more to do with hardware, memory of your system.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 10, 2011)

What operating system are you using, what CPU is in your system and what amount of ram do you have? It sounds to me like you have an older system and not enough Ram to handle the load.

Also, why not use a flash card reader to transfer the photos to the computer? It's a way better way to do things and it Saves on your camera battery power!

Dick


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dont wait till the card is full to import. Import each time you get to your computer. Right click in the folder and choose view as list.


----------

